# Beware Magnificenttoypoodles



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is shameful, but thank you for getting the word out there! I am a big believer in helping each other out by sharing our good and bad experiences! Next time that you are looking for a poodle, this is a great place to get real references or warnings!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, that was one of the breeders I looked at (just on the web) but because of my groomer personally knowing my breeder I went with her. You must be very frustrated. Maybe he will eventually come thorough??


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! I knew something was up with that man. When I was searching for my Tpoo Branna I found him first and was so close to getting a show prospect white bitch from him. He said he would mentor me and everything. But the way he talked about and to women really irked me. He made it sound like women were property, and were only around to do what men wanted them to. and that they had no business holding jobs or going to school. It all made me so confused because he would say these things, but then he was willing to mentor me. Then he told me that he didn't want to give me the white bitch he originally promised because he owed a colleague a show prospect puppy. He did offer me another one, or one from a future litter. I moved on after that and found Branna the exact opposite of what I was looking for lol. But her personality just won me over. Then a week later he called me back up and left a message saying that I could have the white bitch because his colleague didn't want her or he decided not to give her to him or something. I never responded, and I am so glad I didn't! I hope you can get somewhere with getting your money back. Have you thought if posting a warning ad in the eBay classifieds? I know he has three of his dogs advertised on there right now. You could post an ad warning people about what he did to you. That might get his attention and get him to send you your money back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow poodlecrazy1 you really dodged a bullet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow poodlecrazy1 you really dodged a bullet!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I sure did! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a shame because that black and tan female is adorable.

dadofchevy, I am so sorry you have to deal with this - how disapointing for you thinking you're getting your special baby just to find out you've been scammed.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Have you done a "Rip Off Report" stating the facts? This site can be very helpful in resolving disputes. Having facts & in writing will work well.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow, just wow! Talk about an unethical breeder. I am so sorry this happened to you. Write a letter to the attorney general's office in the state you live in and the state he lives in (if you're in a different state). I have had things happen to me by various companies and businesses and I tell you, that was effective. I bet you can get your money back if you persevere. It's just unconscionable what he did. I hope the word really gets out there. Other breeders should know about him too. 

Holy moly Poodlecrazy....you really did just dodge that bullet.


----------

